# BC vs Alberta vs Toronto



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello people,

Looking at moving to Canada in the near future ideally to BC (Vancouver or Kelowna) however a company has suggested they may have an opening for me in either Calgary, Edmonton or Toronto. Any positives and negatives of any of these places would be great help. 

In terms of lifestyle BC is attractive due to the relatively mild winters, good summers and access to skiing, golf, fishing etc. We'd have a budget if approx. $2000 for rental accommodation (wife and 2 kids, 2 nag 6 months). Definitely looking for a good lifestyle with lots of activities for the kids available and decent schools.

Sell it to me! Warts and all would be big help.all positives and negatives welcome! Love Vancouver and Kelowna due to scenery and weather... What have Alberta and Toronto got to offer? Answers on a postcard please.....

Thanks for your time!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Looking at moving to Canada in the near future ideally to BC (Vancouver or Kelowna) however a company has suggested they may have an opening for me in either Calgary, Edmonton or Toronto. Any positives and negatives of any of these places would be great help.
> 
> ...


Is there a peticular reason the only BC places you mention are Vancouver and Kelowna? Have you ever been to Kelowna or Toronto in the middle of winter, not exactly paradise!, unless you like the cold and snow, and summers are hot and dry in Kelowna and can be hot and humid in Toronto, and what part of Alberta? . $2000 for rental should be more than sufficiant no matter where you choose. even $1200-$1500 should do. What does "2 nag 6 months" mean? must be a UK thing!


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Should be 2 AND 6 months not nag! Sorry! I have heard that as Kelowna is dry the winters don't actually feel that bad (I know a couple that live there), a lot have people have said that -5 in Vancouver feels worse than -10 in Kelowna due to the damp air in the coast. The hot dry summers of Kelowna are one of the appeals, you have put me off Toronto already saying it's humid! It would be Calgary or Edmonton in Alberta. Would be open to most areas but want somewhere where there is plenty to do, close to skiing and golf with plenty of opportunities for the children to do stuff.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Also would be open to other places in BC providing they are fairly large, and not too difficult to get to for grandparents and the like. I have visited Kelowna and Vancouver recently with a view to relocating and was a fan of both. Would you recommend somewhere else in BC?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> Also would be open to other places in BC providing they are fairly large, and not too difficult to get to for grandparents and the like. I have visited Kelowna and Vancouver recently with a view to relocating and was a fan of both. Would you recommend somewhere else in BC?


I live on the east side of southern Vancouver Island, less than a hour north of Victoria, and have done so all my life, as far as in Canada goes, there is no better place, If you read some of my previous postings you will see that I will be leaving in 2 years when we retire, but that aside, I hate the cold and snow, and the hot, dry desert type air in summer, which is why I wouldn't recommend Kelowna, or anywhere in the Okanagan, but thats just me. Not sure what your definition of fairly large is, but Victoria area is about 300k, Cowichan Valley is about 70k, as is Nanaimo. Besides, you can't surf in Kelowna. or go biking in the middle of winter, at least here, the kids can play outside pretty much all year round without the fear of frostbite.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Have heard good things about Victoria and Vancouver Island but there doesn't seem to be as many of the larger construction companies based there so seems to be less opportunities for Brits. How far is skiing? I believe mt Washington is about 2hrs from Victoria but is there anything closer? Vancouver would probably be my first choice (at the moment) but I am willing to spread the net far and wide if it means I can move. Any negatives about Victoria? Thanks!


----------



## Dunn (Jun 15, 2011)

*Victoria*



roundfoot said:


> Have heard good things about Victoria and Vancouver Island but there doesn't seem to be as many of the larger construction companies based there so seems to be less opportunities for Brits. How far is skiing? I believe mt Washington is about 2hrs from Victoria but is there anything closer? Vancouver would probably be my first choice (at the moment) but I am willing to spread the net far and wide if it means I can move. Any negatives about Victoria? Thanks!


David Suzuki lives on Vancouver Island. We almost bought a yacht to live there. Wish we had. Stupendous nature. Mountains and ocean. Can't get better. 

Alberta has high cost of living because oil discovery is raising the prices of everything. But it also has high salaries to compensate. Jasper park is beautiful. Toronto, on the other hand lands you in the middle of humid weather year round. It's freezing rain in the winter which is a death trap. It is rain that is super-cooled and turns to ice on impact with your car, the road, whatever. Not good for avoiding accidents. The humidity in the summer means an air conditioner is a must have. Never had one in the California dessert, because the air is dry, no humid-ex raising the heat values, and it's cool every night in a desert. Also, if you have asthma, the car exhaust getting trapped in the lake effect humidity that drenches the place can be dangerous. The humidity colors the sky grey to light blue. Fresh breezes are also rare, unless rain is pending. And there are no mountains or oceans for thousands of miles. Good farming though. Vancouver and area are best for weather. Between the sun setting around 330 pm in the winter and the constant overcast due to the lake effect I would avoid Toronto, unless you were sure you could get out again. Oh and high, high high property values. Same in Vancouver/victoria. And I hear there is a serious drug culture there.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> Have heard good things about Victoria and Vancouver Island but there doesn't seem to be as many of the larger construction companies based there so seems to be less opportunities for Brits. How far is skiing? I believe mt Washington is about 2hrs from Victoria but is there anything closer? Vancouver would probably be my first choice (at the moment) but I am willing to spread the net far and wide if it means I can move. Any negatives about Victoria? Thanks!


Don't forget, Vancouver is the most expensive city to live in all of Canada. And while there may be fewer large construction companies in Victoria, there are also fewer qualified workers to fill any vancancies, so six of one , half dozen of the other type situation. Search Flynn Construction on this forums search feature, they seem to be popular with UK expats, they have a Victoria office too. No skiing closer than Mt Washington, which is more like 3 hours from Victoria, mostly all 4 lane highway, (but they are still open for skiing this weekend) probably due to having the deepest snow base in the world this past winter. Just like Vancouver, Victoria does have its share of homeless people and drugs, but mostly downtown, but who wants to live downtown anyways? Victoria quite often has more snowless winters than Vancouver. But I think anywhere you live has negatives, it just depends which negatives you can live with, and which you don't want to live with.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

gringotim said:


> $2000 for rental should be more than sufficiant no matter where you choose. even $1200-$1500 should do.


That's a very broad statement. It depends on location and type of accommodation. For example, try renting a 3 bedroom house in Toronto's Yonge/Eglinton area for that much money.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Dunn said:


> . Toronto, on the other hand lands you in the middle of humid weather year round. It's freezing rain in the winter which is a death trap. It is rain that is super-cooled and turns to ice on impact with your car, the road, whatever. Not good for avoiding accidents. The humidity in the summer means an air conditioner is a must have. Never had one in the California dessert, because the air is dry, no humid-ex raising the heat values, and it's cool every night in a desert. Also, if you have asthma, the car exhaust getting trapped in the lake effect humidity that drenches the place can be dangerous. The humidity colors the sky grey to light blue. Fresh breezes are also rare, unless rain is pending. *And there are no mountains or oceans for thousands of miles. *


No mountains or oceans for thousands of miles? You might need to check that. For example, Cape Cod, Massachusetts is 600 miles away from Toronto!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> That's a very broad statement. It depends on location and type of accommodation. For example, try renting a 3 bedroom house in Toronto's Yonge/Eglinton area for that much money.


My brother in law rents a 2 bed apartment in downtown Toronto for $1500, with in blocks of Maple Leaf Gardens


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

What does he make of Toronto? Haven't heard anything positive yet! All I've heard is very cold winters, hot humid summers, a lot of pollution and very expensive. Has anyone got any good points. Don't get me wrong I want to hear peoples opinions but there must be something positive! Still favouring BC from what I've read....


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> What does he make of Toronto? Haven't heard anything positive yet! All I've heard is very cold winters, hot humid summers, a lot of pollution and very expensive. Has anyone got any good points. Don't get me wrong I want to hear peoples opinions but there must be something positive! Still favouring BC from what I've read....


Lets just say the only reason he stays there is because he makes about $100k a year, and only has a few more years before he can retire, and will still be in his mid 50"s. His says the first thing he will do will be to move back to Victoria, then decide where he will retire to, but like me, says it won't be anywhere in Canada. He hates the snowy and cold Toronto winters,, and says summers can get way too hot and humid. And Toronto is way more crowded than Vancouver.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Victoria does sound popular. Hopefully I will make circa $100k a year in any of these places so it's just a matter of deciding where I want to go and chasing the job. I guess the grass is always greener on the other side - so many of ya Brits go to Australia for a better life and so manny Aussies come to the UK for a better life! A change is as good as a holiday I guess....

So it looks like Toronto us a no anyway....


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> That's a very broad statement. It depends on location and type of accommodation. For example, try renting a 3 bedroom house in Toronto's Yonge/Eglinton area for that much money.


Well obviously it depends on the type of accommodation, there will be some places you can't rent a house for under $2000, but they haven't even decided where they want to live, and didn't specify they would be renting a house. but I think they know how to interpret my statement, if $2000 is the budget, you just don't move somewhere thats more expensive, but for the majority of cities in Canada, including the GTA, $2000 is more than enough to rent, in some places it may have to be townhouse or condo, but in most, (even Vancouver) $2000 or less will still get you a house, and the Vancouver housing market is the most expensive in Canada. but as I said,"should be", I didn't say would be, just like $13k should be enough to buy a new car, but if you want a Ferrari, then it won't be.
And to KIMO, if you haven't noticed, I replied to your Ecaudor posting on the General forum.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm just trying to get ballpark figures. I appreciate that I won't find a 3 bed in Kits or point grey in Vancouver for $2000 a month but know I could in say Richmond or Burnaby. I am after a family area with at least 3 beds, obviously looking for a nice area but not the most expensive in town... Unless of course those lotto numbers come in! 

Thanks all for your comments much appreciated!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> I'm just trying to get ballpark figures. I appreciate that I won't find a 3 bed in Kits or point grey in Vancouver for $2000 a month but know I could in say Richmond or Burnaby. I am after a family area with at least 3 beds, obviously looking for a nice area but not the most expensive in town... Unless of course those lotto numbers come in!
> 
> Thanks all for your comments much appreciated!


Just to note incase you hadn't figured it out, not always, but most of the time when someone refers to Vancouver, it basically means the whole lower mainland area, Burnaby, Richmond, etc etc.
Have you checked sites like Craigslist or Usedeverywhere for an idea of rental costs?


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

To be honest when I mention Vancouver I tend to mean the lower mainland, Richmond, burnaby etc. I have spent a lot of time looking on Craigslist but to be honest I don't know which areas are nice, good for families etc. All I am led to believe is avoid Surrey! Would probably be looking at Richmond (anywhere but heard seafair/steveston is nice), south Vancouver (kerrisdale, Dunbar etc) or Burnaby (south) as work is likely to be Richmond or North Delta. Ideally need to spend a month checking out areas and get a feel for things but trying to get any recommendations before I go so I can look at areas people say are good and get an idea of budget.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> To be honest when I mention Vancouver I tend to mean the lower mainland, Richmond, burnaby etc. I have spent a lot of time looking on Craigslist but to be honest I don't know which areas are nice, good for families etc. All I am led to believe is avoid Surrey! Would probably be looking at Richmond (anywhere but heard seafair/steveston is nice), south Vancouver (kerrisdale, Dunbar etc) or Burnaby (south) as work is likely to be Richmond or North Delta. Ideally need to spend a month checking out areas and get a feel for things but trying to get any recommendations before I go so I can look at areas people say are good and get an idea of budget.


Spending a month would be the smartest thing, no matter what part of any country a person moves to, I personally would avoid most of the lower mainland, not just Surrey, but only because it always seems to be front and center of alot of crime reported on the news, probably because of the population, more people=more crime. But that applies to anywhere. Alot of people love living in the area they live, and will say nothing bad about it no matter what, but someone on the outside looking in may have a different perspective. I am often amazed at how little some people know about what goes on even in their own nieghbourhood, but lack of knowledge doesn't mean things don't happen, I work with a guy that never watches the news or reads a paper, he didn't even know about the recent Vancouver riots until he came to work 2 days after. all I can say is don't jump in feet first without testing the water.


----------

